# Manston, Kent - World of Wonder and Planes - Summer 10



## tank2020 (Jan 8, 2011)

Carried out a quick visit to these 2 sites while passing through the area. The first is marked as the World of Wonder on the A-Z, guessing it was an old pub. site looks as though it will be developed soon so got these snaps before it is.






























These next photos were taken at Manston Airport, they have an array of derelict planes that await being chopped into pieces, got some quick snaps before being escorted off by security.
Didn't really get the pics I wanted, or did the site any justice, but worth a nose.
I also had a new camera, and messed up the exposure, had a tinker with the pics back home and manged to make some arty farty photos out of it.

RAF Manston - [ame="http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Manston"]http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAF_Manston[/ame]






























Appologies for high exposure B&W 
Enjoy!


----------



## hydealfred (Jan 9, 2011)

Very similiar to Kemble where they dispose of the older 747's. Spent many hours at Manston in the past and it has always been a home to abandoned past their sell by date airliners/freighters. I also note here a DC10 and what looks like a DC8 or Convair, all classics. Thanks for posting


----------



## tank2020 (Jan 21, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Very similiar to Kemble where they dispose of the older 747's. Spent many hours at Manston in the past and it has always been a home to abandoned past their sell by date airliners/freighters. I also note here a DC10 and what looks like a DC8 or Convair, all classics. Thanks for posting




Glad to be of service, just wish I could of hung around longer!


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah I love shot 7


----------



## LittleMadam (Jan 21, 2011)

I love aeroplanes, great pictures, they are beautiful machines. Great subjects for a new camera!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 1, 2011)

tank2020 said:


> Glad to be of service, just wish I could of hung around longer!



That front plane is fun to get inside!


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Apr 1, 2011)

hydealfred said:


> Very similiar to Kemble where they dispose of the older 747's. Spent many hours at Manston in the past and it has always been a home to abandoned past their sell by date airliners/freighters. I also note here a DC10 and what looks like a DC8 or Convair, all classics. Thanks for posting



Yeah the one at the back is an Ex- MK Airlines DC-8. Registered 9G-MKA.


----------

